# حول معالجة بئر مالحة



## إماراتي ~ (19 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة وبركاته ~ 

لدي استفسار حول معالجة بئر مالحة في مزرعة امتلكها ، 

قمت بتحليل عينة من البئر ، وأظهرت النتائج بأن TDS هو 10000 mg/L 

فهل هناك إمكانية لمعالجة مياه البئر ؟

وهل يجدي نفعاً حفر بئر آخرى بالقرب من البئر القديمة ، لاستخراج مياه صالحة للري؟ 

للعلم مساحة المزرعة هي 200 قدم ب 200 قدم ، وكمية المياه التي احتاجها تقدر ب 7000 غالون (حيث يوجد هناك حوض سباحة حجم المياه المقدره له 7000 غالون) اما بالنسبة للري فقط احتاج 1000 غالون مياه يومياً

اتمنى أن يفيدني أحدكم ، بارك الله فيكم ~


----------



## أبوبكرمصطفى (19 يناير 2011)

الاخ الفاضل
أولا فيما يختص بحوض السباحة لا أري مشكلة حسب التحليل الذي ذكرته وعليه يمكن استخدام هذه المياه للسباحة.
ثانيا فيما يختص بالزراعة يجب تحديد مواصفات المياه المطلوبة للزراعة , اضافة الي اجراء مزيد من التحليل لماء البئر لان الملاح فقط لاتكفي.
بناءا علي ذلك يمكن البحث عن معالجة او تحلية مياه البئر بالطريقة المناسبة.


----------



## إماراتي ~ (20 يناير 2011)

اشكرك على الرد الطيب ،

إن كنت تقصد الامونيا ، فتم تحليل العينة ، والنتيجة ايجابية ، 

اما ان كنت تقصد شيء اخر ، يرجى التوضيح ~ للعلم أني لست مهندس زراعي أومتعمق في الأمر ، 

والمزرعة ستكون لانتاج النخيل بشكل رئيس ، مع وجود بعض أشجار البرتقال والمانغو، 

اتمنى الافادة بما يجب علي فعله ،


----------



## ALAA ORABI (20 يناير 2011)

الأخ الفاضل
باعتبار أن الـ TDS مرتفع فإن تكلفة المعالجة والتخفيض إلى حوالي 2000 mg/L لتصبح المياه مناسبة للري هي تكلفة عالية فهل ستكون الزراعة في هذه المزرعة ذات جدوى اقتصادياً .


----------



## إماراتي ~ (21 يناير 2011)

اتفق معك ، لأني قمت بحساب كلفة المعالجة وهي 40000 درهم بطاقة انتاجية 1000 غالون في اليوم ، 

،، 

لدي استفسار اخر ، المنطقة اصبحت قليلة المطر ، هل هذا سبب لزيادة الملوحة؟ 

حسب علمي ، فإن المياه الجوفية طبقات ، فهل من الممكن ان تكون هناك فرصة لحفر بئر جديدة صالحة للزراعة؟؟


----------



## ALAA ORABI (24 يناير 2011)

إن إنخفاض كمية الأمطار يؤدي إلى قلة المياه المغذية للبئر (طبقة الأرض المغذية للبئر) مع السحب المستمر من البئر يؤدي ذلك إلى زيادة الملوحة لمياه البئر .
بالنسبة لحفر بئر آخر في نفس المنطقة فهو برأي غير مجدي لأن الطبقة المغذية للبئر تمتد على مساحة واسعة .
ولكن من الممكن تعميق هذا البئر (أو حفر بئر آخر بعمق أكبر) بحيث يخترق الطبقة المغذية للبئر الحالي ويتم عمل ما يسمى الحجب للطبقة المالحة ولكن في هذه الحالة لابد من استشارة جيولوجي مختص .


----------

